

How to Clone Silicon Valley - antoniocapo
http://www.altamirano.org/technology/how-to-clone-silicon-valley

======
antoniocapo
Silicon Valley thrives in a Gold Rush mentality. Silicon Valley has found gold
in software development and technological innovation and everyone around the
world wants a piece of it. It just seems so easy from far away to make a quick
fortune in only a few years by selling a startup or going IPO. Let’s look at
the history of the San Francisco Bay Area and the monumental Ecuadorian
initiative to clone it.

